# Dutch bikes, retro-city, or what? Opinions



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

A bunch of questions about these bikes

http://publicbikes.com/Bikes

http://www.linusbike.com/models/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERBfFx1VW1Q



1 - What would you call them? Retro-city bikes? Dutch bikes? English-racer [what we called them in the 60s]? Or something else?
2 – Have you seen more new ones in use in your area?
3 – How much do you think bikes like this should sell for? In 1-speed? In 3-speed?
4 – If you were going to get one would you want SS of IGH? Would you want matching rear rack?
5 – Is traditional steel attractive to you; would you prefer aluminum; or does it matter?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Mike. 

1) City Bike or Retro City
2) Yes. I've seen a commuter/grocery shopper and a student from the local grad school. 
3) No idea. 
4) IGH; there are hills in my area. Yes to the rack/basket. These don't need to be sporty. 
5) I assume that you will not be targeting steel-only elitists.

Half a million views here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-AbPav5E5M




On a MTB note, would you ever considering building a Ti Team Fly in Single Speed with the Sid 100m (or Fox!) and high end disk brakes? I'd be interested. 

Moots has a SS Ti bike. And we know SS MTB are popular, http://www.mtbr.com/ssfaqcrx.aspx


----------

